# Bindings for a Proto CT and Nike Kaiju setup?



## Fruman (Jul 8, 2012)

I just bought a 2012 NS Proto CT and Nike Kaiju boots to go along with it--now I need some bindings to complete the new setup. I'm looking for suggestions since I don't know too much about bindings. The Proto is a 152cm and the Kaiju's are size 8.5. A friend of mine suggested Flow quick release bindings. I've heard that the Rome 390's are good bindings too. I'd consider myself an expert if that helps.

Any advice would be grateful!


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

I like my cartels on my proto. 390's look sweet too or malativas.

I like to do quite a bit of freeride type stuff so the cartel has a good solid feel while still being playful enough when I want to freestyle the mountain.

If I was doing more park I'd be on a different binding.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Flux TT30

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fruman (Jul 8, 2012)

I definitely do more freestyle and tree runs than park.


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Candle wax? jk dude get some WTFLUX binds. haha all jokes aside ive bought 2 pairs of cartels and thought they were the Biz until I got these Flux Rk30's The highback is way shorter and the bind it self feels just way lighter. its just as comfy and as the cartel not to mention the more responsive. the front strap has fit better on 3 diffrent boots and my cartels I always had to re adjust. Im selling my cartels because Id rather remount my flux binds every time I switch boards then riding those cartels. I rock these on my EVO and Heritage and they feel the same everytime. trust bro these binds are better then most crap out there.


----------



## Fruman (Jul 8, 2012)

I get check out the Flux TT30 bindings at my local BC Surf & Sport and I definitely liked those better than the Cartels. I did see the RK30's but didn't check them out too much. I'm not a fan of the toe straps that go over the front of your toes instead of on top like the Cartels. Never really tried them though.


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Fruman said:


> I get check out the Flux TT30 bindings at my local BC Surf & Sport and I definitely liked those better than the Cartels. I did see the RK30's but didn't check them out too much. I'm not a fan of the toe straps that go over the front of your toes instead of on top like the Cartels. Never really tried them though.


Well being that flux is the originator of the Toe Cap strap you should try it on the new bindings you just bought. LOL- Toe cap IMO is the biz, keeps your heel in the back of the cup better.


----------



## Fruman (Jul 8, 2012)

I haven't bought any yet. I'll probably wait until the Sniagrab sale here in Denver.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm hoping to grab some Cartels for mine, used K2 Uprises last year but they are falling apart.


----------



## Fruman (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm leaning towards some Flux TT30 bindings, but I hear good things about the Rome 390's. Plus, the 390 trippy color is awesome. Thoughts?


----------



## P3 Mammoth (Dec 3, 2011)

Those are both great bindings, personally I would go 2013 TT30 when it hits the shops. The new baseplate and highback drop weight while also improving the overall feel of the binding. There is no canting from Flux, however, so if you want a canted baseplate go with Rome.


----------



## Fruman (Jul 8, 2012)

I've never used a canting system, and I don't have a wide stance. I know the Rome 390 (Boss) have more customization when it comes to the degree of the highback and the TT30's come leaned forward with no option to change it. But like I said, I've only used bindings my brother or a friend have given me that are old, so I have no idea what I'd like considering the degree of leaning in the highback or the base plate if I get the 390 Boss bindings.


----------



## Fruman (Jul 8, 2012)

Now I'm leaning towards the Evo over the Proto. Does that change the type of bindings I should get? I'm thinking not...


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

After having a proto last season, I'm hoping to pick up an Evo or something similar for park lap days with shit snow.


----------



## RosVel (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi everyone
I ve got Proto too and I m wondering witch bindings form those 3 will be good for me
Ride Rodeo
Burton Cartel 
Rome 390


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

RosVel said:


> Hi everyone
> I ve got Proto too and I m wondering witch bindings form those 3 will be good for me
> Ride Rodeo
> Burton Cartel
> Rome 390


The bottom two are forum favorites. I never rode Rodeo but did not like Ride ratchets


----------



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

I ran my proto with flux dmcc lights last year and it was a perfect matchup. Sold my Rome 390s to get the dmcc lights so I can't compare the two on the board but I can say that the proto is a light board and Rome bindings are heavy. The 390s are awesome though so they should match up well.


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Go flux or Rome and you won't be disappointed. I didn't take the advice of ppl here and I bought some cartels. Huge mistake, went on a trip and the ratchet on the front cap couldn't stay locked after 7 days of riding. Burton replaced it but still i was disappointed in the durability of the supposed pro's 1st choice. I bought some flux binds and I use them on park, pow and steeps on my 10-11 EVO and Heritage. Despite having a lower highback I found them to be more responsive, they are also noticeably lighter.


----------



## Fruman (Jul 8, 2012)

Are the Boss' that much heavier than the TT30's to even notice a difference?

EDIT: I went ahead and bought the 390 Boss'. It was hard to pass them up for only $115 with free shipping and two weeks to return them.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

baseline6 said:


> Go flux or Rome and you won't be disappointed. I didn't take the advice of ppl here and I bought some cartels. Huge mistake, went on a trip and the ratchet on the front cap couldn't stay locked after 7 days of riding. Burton replaced it but still i was disappointed in the durability of the supposed pro's 1st choice. I bought some flux binds and I use them on park, pow and steeps on my 10-11 EVO and Heritage. Despite having a lower highback I found them to be more responsive, they are also noticeably lighter.


Thing about Fluxx is they lack dampening, at least mine did. My old knees finally needed them this year :laugh:

Got in on the deal with the DMCC Lights but got rid of them. Found Malavitas much more comfy and might jump on the Cartels this year.


----------



## RosVel (Jul 14, 2012)

So if I have to choose beetwen Flux RK30 and Cartels, Witch in yotur opinion will be better. I ve got Burton imperial boots


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Thing about Fluxx is they lack dampening, at least mine did. My old knees finally needed them this year :laugh:
> 
> Got in on the deal with the DMCC Lights but got rid of them. Found Malavitas much more comfy and might jump on the Cartels this year.


This is my concern with flux, cuz I sure would like to switch to them. However the dampening and canting still points me to Cartels this year.


----------



## SigCool (Dec 31, 2009)

I just put Burton Mission's on my Proto CT, I'll see how that goes this season.


----------



## idshred (Jun 20, 2010)

SigCool said:


> I just put Burton Mission's on my Proto CT, I'll see how that goes this season.



I used the late release mission re:flex bindings on my proto last season. I realllllly like them. The react ankle strap works really well for me. I also own 
tt30s and forces. All of them are solid and are similar in suitability for all types of terrain and riding styles.


----------



## Nolan (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm getting my proto soon but I'm not sure whether my current targas will match up well (They are heavy) or i should get new bindings. I plan on going more freestyle all mtn with some park but still like tree runs and speed. Any suggestions?


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

I have 2012 kaiju's with 2012 Malavitas on my Jones MT twin and the fit is perfect.

Malavita's are plenty responsive, comfortable straps, and offer excellent dampening.

You pretty much forget they are there(which is pretty much what we all want in a binding.)


----------



## chandler (Dec 1, 2010)

BFBF said:


> I have 2012 kaiju's with 2012 Malavitas on my Jones MT twin and the fit is perfect.
> 
> Malavita's are plenty responsive, comfortable straps, and offer excellent dampening.
> 
> You pretty much forget they are there(which is pretty much what we all want in a binding.)


Would you recommend the wings? I'm leaning towards those for pressing.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

chandler said:


> Would you recommend the wings? I'm leaning towards those for pressing.


I think a few people think the wings are on the wrong side (they should be inside). I had the restricted Vitas. Didn't notice the wings. I think they do belong on the inside.


----------



## Solitaire (Dec 6, 2010)

I've only been riding 2 seasons and am looking to get a Proto next year, but I'm curious as to what "type" of bindings work well with the Never Summer. 

I assume that when people recommend bindings they are picking ones that have attributes that compliment the board, but I'm not very clear on what level of responsiveness/flex/etc would be best suited for the Proto. If anyone could please clarify that for me, it would be much appreciated


----------



## abqmike37 (Nov 17, 2011)

Just picked up this year's Proto and pairing with last year's Union Contact Pro...I think it would be a light weight combo.


----------



## Jules Winnfield (Jan 16, 2013)

burton prophecy....


----------

